
Google Play Store Now Open for Progressive Web Apps - kaissaroj
https://medium.com/@firt/google-play-store-now-open-for-progressive-web-apps-ec6f3c6ff3cc
======
ledriveby
This is awesome. I've used a number of apps where the PWA is better than their
native counterpart. I want more people to use this technology.

